# New cockatiels from bird rescue



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

I got these little guys today. I got them from a family that was fostering many birds. I know 1 of the guys is from a drug raid and I'm not for sure about the other guy. I'm gonna talk to the foster family again about him. They still seem very young, but I think the one is going to be a boy. They are eating and singing and chirping along with my other tiel Rafiki I already have when I let them see each other for a few minutes. It's gonna take some work with these guys though because they are pretty scared and not used to human contact. Here's a few pictures of them. I think I'm going to wait and name them after I see their personalities unless I think of something I really like. Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Sweet babies


----------



## Dezdemona (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooh poor little tiels, I bet they will get a great life now when they live with you.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm glad you were able to adopt them. They are very pretty birds.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are too cute  How are they settling in?


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

The little dark gray cockatiel is doing great. S/he actually made me bleed 3 times just while I was changing things in the cage and I guess s/he decided I got too close and would latch onto my hand and not let go. I think s/he is starting to trust me more because she will peak at my hand, but not bite when I go to pick her up. The other bird on the right in the pics is a cinnamon and he is doing good. He doesn't seem to like other birds though. Turns out he came from a family who didn't want him anymore because after they lost his friend they said he became aggressive and didn't want to deal with him. He fell in love with my aunt when she came over, but he doesn't really want much to do with me and just spends his time on one perch and keeps away from the gray 'tiel who he came with. My aunt was really interested in him after coming over. She lost her tiels a few years ago and has been wanting to get one since. I would like to keep him, but I keep thinking maybe he would be happier with my aunt. I haven't decided yet. On top of those guys I have a baby whiteface pearl 'tiel who will be a month tomorrow. I'll make a different post about him, but overall the 2 little guys are coming along good.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm glad it sounds like they are settling in for you. I know I've always read that birds pick their person not the other way around. How did your aunt feel about him?


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

She seemed to really like him. The bird would step up and hang out around her. Whereas with me when I go to have him step up he will back away and try to run. It could be him still getting used to me, but he took to my aunt instantly. I don't know yet. I haven't made up my mind. I'll probably have them meet again or take him to her house and see how he does then. I really like him and his color, but I would much rather him be happy and comfortable.


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

They are cute! I'm glad that you rescued them.


----------



## cjwcn (Jan 24, 2010)

Just thought I would update everyone. I named the normal gray from the raid Nala. I'm almost positive Nala is a girl. As for the other cinnamon 'tiel. He has gone to my aunt. I just felt bad seeing him sitting in the cage in a corner alone. He would never interact with the Nala and when I let them see my other birds he didn't want anything to do with them. His name is Sam now and he's doing great with my aunt. He seems more happy and playful, vocal.


----------



## brittbritt (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm so glad Sam is with your aunt. It sounds like it made them both very happy. Nala is a very pretty name.


----------



## Snoops (Mar 8, 2010)

such cuties


----------

